

Can hustle be taught? - johncap

Firstly, how simple is it to convey what this oft-used buzzword actually means?<p>More importantly, how can you actually go about teaching what many think is an intrinsic part of your being?
======
Halfnhav4
No, hustling can not be taught.

Hustle means many different things. Depends on how you were brought up and
reared. Growing up i used to shineshoes and had to fend for my own. So what i
deem as huslin', is much different then the hustle that is talked about in
regards to sports, of the startup hustle. Hustin' for me, notice "hustin",
opposed to hustling, is going to the book store after work shiningshoes each
day and learning about the different keywords i picked up while shining the
shoes of the guys who were taking shit. I would listen and get the job done
all while getting a education.

My desire was to learn what was being discussed. In this case, the hustle i
developed is not a hustle that can not be taught. Many people are lazy because
they have had certain kinds of resources provided to them. When a person
doesn't have resources they have to make do and develop without the resources.

Hustle can not be taught, nor can it be purchased. It's a natural gift that is
born out of passion, desire, and inspiration from a specific set of
circumstances. When these circumstances are aligned then the ingredients are
perfect and a person can have hustle. Just because one person can out talk
another doesn't mean they have hustle. It just means they have a much broader
vocabulary and a set of different experiences to pull from.

I have had many experiences dealing with people who have judged me to varying
degrees because of have and use language in a very interesting way. What they
have failed to realize is that anything that i bring to the table is an
assert. Most have preconceived notions about certain people which are
detrimental to many different processes. If they would simply set their shit
to the side and see that some of the people who have some of the most
brilliant ideas come from a set circumstance far beyond their own life
experience. Once they can do this the possibilities can grow like ivy.

Some of the best conversations i have had with people have been when i was
hustlin'. Not because i was on a quest to get money. It's because i set my own
judgements and prejudices aside and appreciated the moment. Simply, because it
was a way to get out what was in side that was stored up and build up as
energy.

I say all this to say that [hustling]/hustlin' = passion if a person doesn't
have passion, they will never be hustlers.

